# my new hair!



## Alexa (Apr 15, 2005)

yayyaa i love it


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 15, 2005)

veryvery cute


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 15, 2005)

its so cute!! I love it! Did you get it colored also? It looks redder


----------



## Alexa (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
_its so cute!! I love it! Did you get it colored also? It looks redder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i colored it about a week or two ago. i had to cover up the pink because it was so faded ;x


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 16, 2005)

I really like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its adorable!


----------



## dianadoll (Apr 16, 2005)

soooo cute.


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 16, 2005)

i LOVE it alexa!!! the color is gawgeous!!


----------



## singinmys0ng (Apr 16, 2005)

so pretty and i love the cut! I've always wished i could pull off short hair for some reason but it never seems to work out!


----------



## charms23 (Apr 16, 2005)

I like the reddish tones! Nice haircut.


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 16, 2005)

gorgeous.


----------



## OsaAmorosa (Apr 30, 2005)

i like it!


----------

